# PUtting feeders in your P tank?



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i have a 55 gallon. is it ok to put 10 feeders in?? I was told by the girl that works at walmart that u should never put feeders in because of the toxic waste they put out.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

They do dish out a heavy bio-load in large numbers, among other things. Feeding piranhas I assume?

*Moved to feeding discussion*


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

depends on what's in the tank...

if the 10 feeders are going to get ate fast then don't worry.

if they are going to be killed fast and not eaten, then you ahve little pieces of fish to clean out of the tank

if whatever is in your tank will let them live and jsut pick them off when it's hungry that's not as bad, but why buy so many (unless it's ahrd for you to get to the store, buy smaller #s of feeders


----------



## tomzo84 (Jun 27, 2003)

You bought feeders at Wal-Mart?!?







Your P's would have a better chance of living if you put them on the floor and stomped on 'em.







Furthermore, do you have a seperate tank for feeders? Just to make sure they arent infested? If not, pick one up for $30's or so....then, you can just drop in 3-4 feeders a day.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You can use "clean feeders" (after quarantine)...








!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah no wal-mart junk my friend loves wal-mart his sister works there he buys tanks and such from there it is really stupid!!


----------

